# Gel vs Bar vs Drink? Learn me.



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

So this weekend I went out as usual with 3L of water on my back (I drink about 2L here in sunny FL in a ride lol) 

Then at the end, to replace stuff, I drink a 16oz sports drink and a bar on my drive back.

This time I stopped at the LBS afterward and they have all the various goodies in stock.

Everyone has their own favorites so I'll keep it generic concerning 'brand'.



This process seems to be working so far, but these are just gentle/medium rides lasting barely 90 min. I figure a hard ride in the same amount of time would necessitate more energy demands but the last time I went hardcore in the beginning, like lifting weights, I wiped myself out for two weeks :crazy: and I'm just starting out after years of relative inactivity.

Just wondering what the 'ideal' might be.



Water/drink DURING the ride? (Instead of 100% water)

Where/when would the gel fit in?

How about the bar?





.


----------



## vetmotox (Mar 28, 2012)

Water and shot bloks here. Love um. Big key...hydrate b4 the ride. The day b4. Water is better than beer for that. Ive used both from time to time...


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

one bottle of gatorade, and 100 oz of water during a ride. i eat a simple good ol granola bar. i do take goodies and eat em when i can get them for free and in that case my favorite is shot bloks but they are a pretty penny. oh and bananas!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

lots of people have run their own experiments and figured out what works best for them, and this is just my version. if i am going to make my body go through the trouble of processing something, it better have calories in it. so i drink gatorade or orange soda or whatever sounds good. plain water every now and then. you can eat regular food like jelly sandwiches or whatever digests easily. ritz crackers have been my favorite fuel lately. bananas are great, too.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

oh, and as far as the bars. i looked at the amount of chewing required, and the amount of money required, versus the number of calories delivered, and decided that the bars were worth neither my chewing nor my money.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> oh, and as far as the bars. i looked at the amount of chewing required, and the amount of money required, versus the number of calories delivered, and decided that the bars were worth neither my chewing nor my money.


Do you have a formula to quantify your results?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SenorSerioso said:


> Do you have a formula to quantify your results?


yeah, but it is some next level stuff, so i am keeping it to myself.

ps, whataburger rocks!


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I drink a Gatorade at home (Mix myself from Gatorade powder--stay away from the Pre packaged stuff)--before I go and ride, drink a bottle of water (in Stainless Steel bottle) on way to the trail. On my ride I take 2 bottles of Gatorade and one G.U. Peanut Butter gel with me. When I get back to my car I drink another bottle of water and another G.U. Gel.... I always drink a gallon of water daily anyway--so I stay hydrated with water.... 

--That works great for me (1-1.5 hour ride)-----Now if I ride different trail I will eat/drink more..--But I dont really eat 'before I ride'--I will come back home and have small protein and veggies (organic)-----


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

247 said:


> I drink a Gatorade at home (Mix myself from Gatorade powder--stay away from the Pre packaged stuff)--before I go and ride, drink a bottle of water (in Stainless Steel bottle) on way to the trail. On my ride I take 2 bottles of Gatorade and one G.U. Peanut Butter gel with me. When I get back to my car I drink another bottle of water and another G.U. Gel.... I always drink a gallon of water daily anyway--so I stay hydrated with water....
> 
> --That works great for me (1-1.5 hour ride)-----Now if I ride different trail I will eat/drink more..--But I dont really eat 'before I ride'--I will come back home and have small protein and veggies (organic)-----


x2 on powdered gatorade, i rarely drink the bottled gatorade


----------

